# Tankmates for bettas in 12 gallon tanks



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Okay, so the tank is tall, the bettas don't have any trouble, but I imagine ADF would, so I don't think those are a good idea. I want something my boys won't eat, and snails really creep me out (lol, I could do larger snails that don't reproduce like crazy), the surface/ground area is 12 in by 10 1/2 inches, so I don't think it's enough for Pygmy cories, but I do have a ten gallon with a female that might work. I really like shrimp, but I don't know how to care for them. So... Oh I also don't think that neons or other sensitive fish would work for me, because I don't have every section in the tank filtered (it's divided into 5 spaces, each section is 12 gallons). So I know that sounds demanding... but I'd appreciate suggestions, and if anyone wants to teach me about shrimp, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

Neons really need 20 gallons, anyway- they're pretty active in a good sized school. 

Cories probably wouldn't work in the 12 gallon (that's a really small footprint it has), but maybe in the ten gallon you could get a school of either pygmy, dwarf, or salt and pepper (not peppered) cories- they all stay under 2 inches. 

Shrimp are really cool. The trick with them is, you have to keep the water quality really great, because they're super sensitive to ammonia and what not. They also need tanks that are SUPER heavily planted. The more plants, the better!

You say it's a tank divided into 5 12 gallon sections. You probably don't need a filter for every section, but doing a filter on alternating sections (edges and middle or the other two center sections) is probably not a bad idea, if that's not what you already have.


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Be aware that shrimp can turn into betta snacks. But some ghost shrimp first before you invest in more expensive varieties.


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. I've kept other fish before I just wasn't sure. Miscanon, I have one really nice filter (that I love) so I'm saving up for another one, but being 13, that can be kind of difficult, especially since I bought the 60 gallon tank not long ago. Anyway, the light in my 8.5 gallon just went out, so I was wondering which I should fix first, the light or get another filter?


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

If your other filters is starting to clunk out you should get the filter first.

If you keep live plants you should get the light first.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

im really curious about this tank. Could we get a picture of it?!


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks nympxzie; of course you can see picture of it (sorry for the low quality)!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

While lovely, your tank isn't planted heavily enough for shrimp; especially sections three and four (from the left). Depending on the depth from top of substrate to water line you could have ADF. If it's 18" or under they should be fine. Their bioload is about that of a large Tetra so three in each section would work. I have a hinged Zilla reptile screen on my 10 and can often hear their soft singing. 

How many filters? For tank mates you really need a filter in each section as most fish and shrimp require more current than some owners allow their Betta. ADF not so much.


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Russell. I figured there probably wasn't enough coverage. I'm working on it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

How deep? With ADF you don't need as much coverage or as much current as you do with fish or shrimp. 

The only thing you don't want in an ADF tank is any sort of decor with a closed top like castles, etc. They have been known to drown because they couldn't figure how to get out. I have six ADF in a 10 gallon with Guthrie.


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

From substrate to waterline it's about 21 inches. I'm going to be NPT-ing this tank soon (soon being at max the the next 6 weeks), if that changes anything. Maybe after a few months of growth, shrimp would work? I am keeping my filter and adding a new one that I got used that is rated for a large large large tank. I am thinking this might help with circulation and the bacteria another home after I tear down for a few hours while I redo the tank, because I really don't want to lose my cycle. I worked so hard! So would shrimp be okay in this set up? My DTs (I got a new one...) and Poseidon get really finicky about current. The DTs because of the way their excessive fins catch the current like sails and because Poseidon is my sadistic fishy that likes to let any and all things that suck pull on his fins. Would I be okay to have ghost shrimp (or other shrimp) and ADFs in this setup? I originally wanted friends to distract them from their pretty tails. And last is there anyway to check if my boys are okay with "friends" without inflicting harm to any other species? Thanks for all your help.

EDIT: I also plan to use aquarium sponge and peat moss in the new filter. Would this affect what species I could have? I was going to get the peat moss to help "stain" the water as I am redoing the tank to try and get the absolute best environment for them.


----------



## ApochSaint (Apr 19, 2015)

What I see being a problem with using one high power filter is that wherever the intake valve is is going.to have REALLLLLLLY strong current. Same with the outflow. The outflow is much easier to deal with as you can get or make a realllly long spray bar that runs along all the compartments to even out the flow for the entire tank....

I guess you could also do this for the intake and run it on the bottom....the question is...how good of a DIYer are you


Note. This would be a million times easier with a canister filter and annoyingly hard with "most" HOB filters

Extra note this would be awesome if done correctly

Extra extra note. If I confused you I could draw it up and post a pic


----------



## BettaObsessed (Mar 8, 2015)

I baffle them, and I really only use filters for the benefit of biological filtration, anything mechanical is removed with a weekly vacuum, so I don't see it being that big of an issue, the HMs would go in the filtered sections, and they seem to kind of like the flow. *sigh* A canister filter would be nice.


----------

